# Curly Walnut



## NeilYeag (Aug 9, 2020)

Here is a pic of a real basic build with curly Walnut from @Mike1950 , that I sent to Wood Dynamics for stabilizing. (took three months to be processed! :( 
But the material worked really nicely.



Just simple brass pins on this one. OAL 8 1/4"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice- The brass and walnut go well together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 9, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2020)

And Neil, Your attention to detail- The pins and wood around them are perfect. You do very nice work

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 10, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> And Neil, Your attention to detail- The pins and wood around them are perfect. You do very nice work


 It is so much easier to work with non burly stuff. Even if stabilized, burls are always bringing up surprises. Hand sand look, CA, hand sand look CA, on and on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2020)

Primo knife! Love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 11, 2020)

NeilYeag said:


> It is so much easier to work with non burly stuff. Even if stabilized, burls are always bringing up surprises. Hand sand look, CA, hand sand look CA, on and on.



But the gnarly stuff is so pretty... and cannot sell walnut down here - not even crotch flames... so sad....


----------

